# Have you got the cutest foal? Art Contest!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, I listed this contest in the artwork thread but so far have only a few replies so am trying it here.

I am looking for the cutest foal pictures out there. You send 'em in, and I paint 'em. Well, not all of them. I intend to pick out the 5 best and paint them in my unique way. Then for the winners, I will send them a set of all the paintings printed ( a little "set" of foal prints) about the right size for greeting cards. I will also make the original available for purchase to the winner. Let's say . . .$25, but no need to buy it if you don't want to.

So, send me pictures of your cutest foals, standing, sleeping, running, whatever. I just need good, clear focus and best if there is good lighting. (outdoor is best). It will be reall hard to choose, because they are all wonderful little beings, but I'll do my best.

Thankyou very much

ps Those of you who posted to the other thread will be kept in the running for sure!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bump bump


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump number two.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Brookside, That is a cute foal. The perspective makes the head look really large. have you any other shots of him/her?


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

here's two of my dads foal, well he's older now though.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

here is one:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

haha lildonkey that picture is so adorable!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lildonkey, I already did your foal!! But I guess I can still put it in the contest.

Thanks everyone for adding some more. I was wondering if there was any interest or not.
I am not able to ride right now 'cause my back just won't get better, so forgive me if I'm glum.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> lildonkey, I already did your foal!! But I guess I can still put it in the contest.


haha thanks, i just love the excitement and i read about little 'greeting card' things and 'not having to pay if ya don't wanna' but like i said... just like the excitement


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

They are all adorable. How do you download them. Sorry I'm new to this site and haven't done that yet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

aderous,

If you click on the button that says "go advanced" which is right next to "post quick reply", you will get a new screen, in the middle of the too bar, there is an icon with some arrows (run your cursor over it and it will say Image management. Click on that. Then using "browse" and you will go to your computer where you can select and open any picture from "my pictures" on your computer, then on the image manager screen you click "upload" .
Wait while it uploads, then click back to your quick reply. place the cursor on your reply at the end of the text you have written, the go back to the icon for image manager on the tool bar, and click it, and hit "insert all" or click on the individual image that you have uploaded (shows it's jpg title)
this is how you download from your computer.
there is another way to download from facebook, or photobucket or youtube or other links that have their own URL


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll try it, thanks


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Latte is my silver bay miniature, Frappe is my pinto miniature/shetland. Geez, I've gotta get my pics better organized....I just spent an hour going through 30 folders of around 400 pics each :shock:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Would like to add....


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh they are so CUTE!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those minis are so cute . I could spend hours watching them.
As I look at the pictures, I have to approach them from the point of view not just of how cute the photo is but will it make a good painting. So, rolling in the grass would be hard for me to do . and I look for clear definition of light (as you might know, I work in black and white, not color), so I have all this in mind . I think I might have enough colt/fillies to make a decision on the five.
And it won't be easy.
I might try color, but right now, I don't know how to reproduce color at a reasonable cost. So, I will stick with my ink ddrawings, ok?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I understand, some of mine wouldn't be great in drawing form...but I had to post them because of how adorable they are :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

not to worry. They adorable and drawable, some are.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the pictures of Latte and Frappe they are so cute


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

i will porst my neighbors foal tomorrow...


----------



## FTFOTB (Feb 13, 2011)

Uh oh. I posted a couple of foal photos for you in your other thread this morning before I saw this one. My apologies!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

not sure how drawable these are, but I'll post them anyways =]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

endiku,

They are just too small for me to work from. Shame, 'cause they are cute, especailly the curly baby.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, everyone, I think that I am going to close the contest and make my choices and start the paintings. I will be hard pressed to pick. I have to say that it's not just a matter of which is cutest, but which ones I can see (good focus) and which make good paintings.
Thank you so very much for entering and I will post the winners here and on "imagine your horse here!" also.
Give me a week.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

mmk ^^ I can always enlarge them though. I just didnt want to stretch the board


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, give it a try for the middle photo. I still need enough clarity of focus to see details. But it is a cute photo. Is that a bashkir curly? that foal is so curly haired.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*the winners have been chosen!*

I made a very tough call and picked 5. Hubby helped me.
I am in the middle of painting them and will post them all in a few days! Isn't this exciting?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Winners here!*

Please go to this thread to see all the winners. Thanks to each person who entered and I am sorry I could not do them all.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/winners-cutest-foal-contest-five-winners-78808/


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh! I just have to say that is a CUTIE PIE!



lildonkey8 said:


> here is one:


----------

